# For those in the Phoenix area...



## FranciscoNegron (May 14, 2021)

This is the dojo I train at. The YouTube channel has blown up as one of my colleagues has been recording classes lately. Check out the videos. Come and drop by. Riki Sensei is a true treasure! A man who knows everything about Japanese martial arts...martial arts period. I’m lucky to have found the dojo as it’s a teaches judo as a martial art rather than sport. 



			https://youtube.com/user/RikiDojoUSA


----------

